# R.I.P peaches Geldof



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

25 with two young sons, tragic loss for the family....


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Agree Gaz, RIP miss Geldof..


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Just heard now , too young :?


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

? Really. Not as bad as Paris Hilton but not exactly an idol


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Never been an admirer of Bob Geldof but I really do feel for him over this. R.I.P. Peaches.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Callum-TT said:


> ? Really. Not as bad as Paris Hilton but not exactly an idol


Her lifestyle is irrelevant, still 2 wee kids with no mum.

And it happens up and down this country every day. Drugs are a scourge. :-|


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > ? Really. Not as bad as Paris Hilton but not exactly an idol
> ...


Well let's just mourn every one them shall we just because they have kids?

Yeah all right mate. Don't think she qualifies for a thread starting. That's my point.

What sets her apart from the rest of mankind who died today apart from her rich and famous parents? Nothing.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Callum-TT said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Callum-TT said:
> ...


I dont know what point your making. 
People die in car crashes every day but you never had a problem when a thread was started when paul walker got killed. What sets him aside from every person who dies in a car crash apart from getting a break in the movie industry :?

Yea she was famous for being famous but some people liked her.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > brian1978 said:
> ...


Paul Walker was like us a petrol head. He was also the focal point for a major charity that he started and he died on his way home from a function for his charity. He also had children and brought joy to millions as an actor. Hence his thread which I started.

Peaches is the daughter of Bob. That's it. Nothing remarkable nothing setting her apart which surely is the basis for deciding wether someone deserves a thread in their honour.

Yes it is tragic that she has died, yes it is terrible for the children and family but worthy of a thread?

Give me a break man.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

+1 on what Callum said.

Sympathy for the kids & family, but bet many others in same situation and no public comments as they were not famous for having famous parents...

Unfortunately it's the B list celebrity culture we have in the UK at present.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm not making any point here, just asking a question - was she a scientologist ?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

RIP very sad, she apparently posted a picture of her and her late mum on twitter as her last tweet, I dont use twitter so wouldnt know, very sad she was amazing when she was at the snow bombing festival a few years back

J
xx


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

mullum said:


> I'm not making any point here, just asking a question - was she a scientologist ?


She was, although it seems she may not have been quite as active a follower recently - in fact she'd joined some weird hippy sex cult.

http://www.theguardian.com/culture/shor ... x-cult-oto

She was obviously a deeply troubled individual and it's sad that anyone should die so tragically young.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Going to be some very depressing news released shortly 

Such a shame


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

jamman said:


> Going to be some very depressing news released shortly
> 
> Such a shame


What you mean the bit about her heroin overdose?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Callum-TT said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Going to be some very depressing news released shortly
> ...


Yes mate shows what a weak person she was despite being in such a privileged position.

I always give the benefit of the doubt until the truth is known but this really is a very selfish way to carry on when you have children.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

jamman said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


Yep and I really do feel for the children. So she went the same way as her mother then.

Apple does not fall far from the tree.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Callum-TT said:


> Yep and I really do feel for the children. So she went the same way as her mother then.


+1 those poor kids  What is it about drugs that gets to these people!!!!!

J
xx


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Yep and I really do feel for the children. So she went the same way as her mother then.
> ...


It's all about the people they surround themselves with.

All spineless and are afraid to say anything bad to them in case they get cut off and the gravy train stops.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> Going to be some very depressing news released shortly
> 
> Such a shame


You say that like you were the only one given exclusive inside info on it. :? 
It was on the front page of the sun this morning.

Its a scourge of a drug, and it doesn't care how rich or poor you are, once it gets a hold of you it takes over.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

brian1978 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Going to be some very depressing news released shortly
> ...


No Brian I posted with regards the information being officially reported to the coroner's inquest sometime after 14.00 today.

I haven't read The Sun since 1989 I leave that gutter rag to well you by all accounts :roll: :roll:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


English please, wasnt that how you replied to one of my comments yesterday? :lol:

After deciphering that drivel, I have to say I don't read it either, saw it on the news stands when I was filling the van with diesel this morning.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

That's odd you strike me as a typical Sun reader :?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> That's odd you strike me as a typical Sun reader :?


I don't, I said that I don't read it either. :wink:

Are you?


----------

